
High and Low Exercise Intensity Found to Influence Brain Function Differently - rajnathani
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-01/ip-hal013020.php
======
rajnathani
The difference observed:

> The results of the Rs-fMRI tests showed that low-intensity exercise led to
> increased functional connectivity in networks associated with cognitive
> processing and attention. High-intensity exercise, on the other hand, led to
> increased functional connectivity in networks related to affective,
> emotional processes. High-intensity exercise also led to a decreased
> functional connectivity in networks associated with motor function.

